# Coaching on Yao



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Marty Burns Wrote:*

Speaking of coaches, Rockets boss *Jeff Van Gundy* was the target of some readers in regards to <A href="http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/marty_burns/03/02/yao/index.html" target=_blank>[url="http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/marty_burns/03/02/yao/index.html"]my column about Yao Ming's[/url] slower-than-expected development. *Michael Sutherland of East Greenwich, R.I.*, criticized Van Gundy's statement that Yao's biggest strength is his scoring ability. He says Yao's greatest asset is his passing, something Van Gundy has not exploited enough in the high post. "The Rockets should run their offense around him," Sutherland writes. "If Yao were on the Kings ... oh my!"

*Matt Simpson of Kansas City, Mo.,* adds that Van Gundy hasn't done enough to help Yao stay on the court. "If Van Gundy can't come up with a better way to stop opposing perimeter players from getting in the paint, then Yao will forever be in foul trouble," Simpson wrote. "On offense, watch how much Yao has to run around setting picks for other players and then ask why he is tired and can only play short minutes?"

In defense of Van Gundy, he's had nearly his entire roster turned over in the past year. He's also had to work in *Tracy McGrady*, a volume shooter. It's reasonable to expect it might take time for Van Gundy to mesh Yao's talents into such a scheme -- and indeed the Rockets have been playing better of late.

Apart from the Xs and Os, it is remarkable how much interest Yao generates among NBA fans. Many readers wrote in to say they agreed that the young Rockets phenom was being criticized too harshly. *Phil from New Orleans* notes Yao spent his first two years playing with shoot-first guards *Steve Francis* and *Cuttino Mobley*. Now he's playing with McGrady. "I'd give him another three years before we see the real Yao (that is if McGrady will allow that to happen)," Phil writes.

Others pointed out that Yao's lack of meanness could stem, at least in part, from cultural differences. *Michael Byrd*, an expat living in *Xuzhou, China*, notes that Yao is representing an entire nation. "I find his attitude and on-court persona to be a refreshing alternative," Byrd writes.

While Yao's low-key demeanor might be understandable, I believe he could stand to be more aggressive and a little nastier. The NBA is a physical game down low. Yao can be tough and nasty without being dirty. But I think he will learn this in due time, once he gets more comfortable with the NBA game and his place in it.

<!--startclickprintexclude-->


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Yao is good as he is


----------



## Xing (Mar 25, 2005)

A couple of observations of Yao Ming:
1. Often looks exhausted.
Don’t know why, but it seems that JVG should help more to get him out of this status.
2. Not facing the ball when teammate is looking for him. He is good to help by blocking opponent’s way for helping teammate passing, reduced opportunities for him to get the ball.
3. Not enough shoot opportunities.
4. Easy fouls, something could not prevent, just let it go.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Xing said:


> A couple of observations of Yao Ming:
> 1. Often looks exhausted.
> Don’t know why, but it seems that JVG should help more to get him out of this status.
> 2. Not facing the ball when teammate is looking for him. He is good to help by blocking opponent’s way for helping teammate passing, reduced opportunities for him to get the ball.
> ...


All Rockets need is a *DECENT POWER FORWARD *to assist Yao and protect him from foul trouble.


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

I'll give yao one more year. The next year will decide whether he is all star material or not. 

The only thing yao need to be is more aggressive. Michael Byrd was wrong to say that it's due to "cultural differences". That is pure BS cuz obviously he is generalizing.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

ABC said:


> I'll give yao one more year. The next year will decide whether he is all star material or not.
> 
> The only thing yao need to be is more aggressive. Michael Byrd was wrong to say that it's due to "cultural differences". That is pure BS cuz obviously he is generalizing.


how is it bs? do you understand how the chinese communist are? many chinese children are basicly brainwashed into doing what the goverment wants. Please understand chinas culture before you assume. And all star material? he already is all star material, being the second best, center in the leuage is certainly all star material.


----------



## gumanhong (Dec 18, 2004)

You are right about that, the league doesn't have as many great traditional centers as before. right now, Shaq, TD, and Yao. but, 10 years ago, you had 5 or 6.


gumanhong


----------

